# What type of fish should I get for this type acquarium...



## mellie901 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello there everyone!  Made my way over here from the betta fish forum. Wow- this place is hopping!! Anyhoo. I have a question....

At work I have a 2.5 gallon tank...I have an apple snail and HAD a betta....lucky...he died.  So I'm trying to decide if I should just get another betta or some other type of fish. I need a fish that is hardy, happy in 2.5 gallons, and relatively easy to care for...oh and that won't kill the apple snail. I have an african cichlid in a 5 gallon tank at home who is VERY interesting to watch and very heard,etc...but I couldn't put him in with a snail...he'd kill the poor thing.  ? What to do....any ideas?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

instead of fish did you consider any of the freshwater shrimp?............Would go well in your 2.5 tank and are very interesting to watch, and they could care less about your snail...........Very easy to care for, and other than water changes, tank maintainance is a minimal job...........Please buy a larger tank for you african cichlid, a 5 gallon is just to small for any cichlid


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would only suggest a betta in a 2.5 gal. There are quite a few species of nano fish that would work, but they would be hard to find and are not hardy.

I also agree about the cichlid, 5g is no where near enough.


----------

